
Show HN: PWA Timer for V60 Coffee - timvdalen
https://v60.timvdalen.nl/
======
mxxx
Nice one :) Will give it a go tomorrow morning. On holiday at the moment
though and I always bring the v60 but never the kettle. I always need to
forage for something that can pour slowly and consistently!

~~~
timvdalen
Let me know if it works for you! You can tap the water display to set
different amounts of coffee/water.

Since this is mostly just a personal thing I opted for hidden features to keep
the interface simple instead of more discoverability.

